# Cushman 6" 4 Jaw Chuck Value



## bama7 (Sep 26, 2015)

I am not sure where to post this, but if needed please move to the proper place.  I purchased a Logan 1825 a few days ago and it had a Cushman 4 jaw chuck and a 3 jaw chuck.  I am not sure if I will use it as of yet.  I am not a machinist, I am a tinkerer.  I would like to reclaim some money if possible so I would like to know the ballpark figure for what it is worth.  The jaws move very smooth and nothing is chipped or dented.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 26, 2015)

Seems to me that selling the chucks would be counter productive.  It would severely limit the usefulness of the lathe.  Why not just sell the whole machine if you don't plan on using it.  Just post it in the For Sale forum.  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/foru...want-to-sell-or-trade-for-active-members.211/


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 26, 2015)

If you are only going to keep one chuck (I'd keep both)  I suggest selling the three.  The four can do most of what the three can but the three can't do most of what the four can.


----------



## bama7 (Sep 26, 2015)

I plan to learn to use this lathe and have no desire to sell it.  I don't even know what one chuck does better than the other.  I read what I can when I can.  If the 4 jaw does things I would not have any need to do then why would I keep it?  Just checking.


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 26, 2015)

The four jaw chuck can grip things that are not round because each jaw can be adjusted seperately.


----------



## bama7 (Sep 26, 2015)

John Hasler said:


> The four jaw chuck can grip things that are not round because each jaw can be adjusted seperately.


Now that makes since to me.  I can see where that would be rather handy.  Thank you


----------



## Kernbigo (Sep 26, 2015)

you may as well sell the lathe if you sell either one


----------



## bjornsh67 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi,

You should keep both.

The 4 jaw chuck is valuable when you need to centre your workpiece. As mentioned, the 4 jaw is good to grip irregular shaped workpiece and you can basically centre any feature.

The 4 jaw chuck is the chuck you use when you don't have 5c collets or any similar work holders for high precission work.

Bjør


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 26, 2015)

Lets see with a 4 jaw chuck you can make a square peg fit a round hole. Another way to look at it is, a 3 jaw is for speed a 4 jaw is for accuracy.


----------



## tomh (Sep 26, 2015)

+ 1  on keeping the 4 jaw 
When people go to school to learn to be a machinist the 4 jaw is the first chuck you learn to use.  Many people get so comfortable with the versatility of it  it becomes there go to chuck. If I only had one chuck it would be a 4  jaw. 
Tomh


----------



## A618fan2 (Sep 26, 2015)

I felt the same way when I first started - I just didn't get it.  Here's an example of holding something odd shaped in the chuck:




There are two advantages here; one, you can almost exactly center a work piece based on the inside diameter or, for round stock, outside diameter - you can't do that with a three jaw.  Your's is a nice clean chuck that looks well cared for.  It won't be long before you'll understand a lot more than you do now and then you'll be upset if you sell it.  At least keep it for the time being - you can always sell it later if you find you don't need it. 

John


----------



## bama7 (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the good information.  I have determined to keep the 4 jaw and the 3 jaw.  I can definitely see the advantages of having both especially since they are both paid for.


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 27, 2015)

bama7 said:


> I plan to learn to use this lathe and have no desire to sell it.  I don't even know what one chuck does better than the other.  I read what I can when I can.  If the 4 jaw does things I would not have any need to do then why would I keep it?  Just checking.



Four jaw chucks are able to center a hole either from a simple punch mark on the surface of a plate stock or from a round piece of stock. In other words you can layout a small piece of flat stock one could locate holes that are off center.  They take patience and determination to get the part cantered some days.

Three jaws are good for speed centering. If you are turning a piece of stock down they are very good if all outside diameters are turned in one chucking. When I was running short to medium number of parts I always, if the part had a drilled hole through it, after cutting the part the part off and then pulling out more stock.  I always removed any remains of the previous center.  

If some day you decide to but a collet chuck they are great at self centering.  I used them on medium to long run production since the stock is already centered they are true time savers.


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 27, 2015)

Don't know what sort of things you plan to make with your lathe, bama, but in addition to the reasons already mentioned, a four jaw chuck will also allow you to turn eccentrics, camshafts, and crankshafts for miniature engines, both steam and internal combustion.


----------



## Highsider (Sep 29, 2015)

bama7 said:


> I am not sure where to post this, but if needed please move to the proper place.  I purchased a Logan 1825 a few days ago and it had a Cushman 4 jaw chuck and a 3 jaw chuck.  I am not sure if I will use it as of yet.  I am not a machinist, I am a tinkerer.  I would like to reclaim some money if possible so I would like to know the ballpark figure for what it is worth.  The jaws move very smooth and nothing is chipped or dented.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Bama, take the small amount of effort to get proficient indicating jobs into the 4 jaw.   You'll never be sorry.  After a bit your 3 jaw will start to get rusty if you're not careful.


----------

